
The Difference Between CNNs and RNNs - TakakiTohno
https://lionbridge.ai/articles/difference-between-cnn-and-rnn/
======
smeeth
Like so many articles on ML the details are sound and the "so what?" is off.

Literally the first line of this post is wrong/misleading; CNNs can and have
be used to process temporal or sequential data (1d CNNs in particular).

